# 67 400 Rebuild



## mpru (Aug 24, 2019)

New to the forum and need some advice. I'm having my 67 400 335 hp engine rebuilt. I want to lower the compression (around 9.2-9.5)to run pump gas. I'm putting in the h.o. "068" cam will be installing the factory h.o. exhaust manifolds w/2.25 pipes. I have read other post about the 8 eyebrow pistons available and looks like these should not be used. Can anyone recommend the best piston to use? Any other comments or recommendations is most appreciated. This is a TH400 auto, A/C, power brake car with 2.93 non-posi rear. Just want a good pump gas motor with with the h.0. upgrade.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

mpru said:


> New to the forum and need some advice. I'm having my 67 400 335 hp engine rebuilt. I want to lower the compression (around 9.2-9.5)to run pump gas. I'm putting in the h.o. "068" cam will be installing the factory h.o. exhaust manifolds w/2.25 pipes. I have read other post about the 8 eyebrow pistons available and looks like these should not be used. Can anyone recommend the best piston to use? Any other comments or recommendations is most appreciated. This is a TH400 auto, A/C, power brake car with 2.93 non-posi rear. Just want a good pump gas motor with with the h.0. upgrade.


 You might try reading thru my 400 engine rebuild post. " Crack open my 400, this is what I found" Asked pretty much all the questions your asking. 068 included and more. Breakin on mine coming soon.


----------



## mpru (Aug 24, 2019)

Wow! Thanks for information. I'm going thru the same situation you did and this is a great help. I've got a lot of work to do. Thanks again.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...Can anyone recommend the best piston to use?..."

Wouldn't recommend the 8-eyebrow pistons for any build. 

I'd consider Auto Tec customs the best. But will probably cost $550-$600. 

But, the Speed Pro forged pistons are cheaper & are plenty strong. They're just heavier & use the thicker factory spec rings. The tops are thick enuff so that you can have a dish machined into them, to reduce CR, for pump gas. Lots of guys have done this. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Speed-Pro-...837845&hash=item23551a4b6c:g:XxYAAOSw-xVaFdO8

Another higher cost option is icon pistons, which have a 14cc dish. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/uem-ic891-030/overview/make/pontiac

For rods, you can either have the stock cast rods resized, using ARP bolts, or you can buy stronger forged rods. I recommend RPM H-beams. Will probably cost well over $200 to have the cast rods resized. The RPM rods cost $400.

http://www.racingpartsmaximum.com/sae4340steelhbeam-2.html


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Big D said you can take to the bank. Ross makes great dished pistons for our engines as well. Not cheap. But they work very, very well. Helped a friend build a '65 389 with Ross pistons for a CR of about 8.5:1, and with stock heads and a Comp Cams 268 cam, it runs like a scalded dog on 89 octane. Now that the engine is apart is the perfect time to go ahead and install the correct dished pistons. You will never regret it. I built my '65 389 back in 1981 with forged flat topped pistons, and these days, can't get the fuel to run the car at the pump. It's a race gas situation, and it keeps me from enjoying the car. Do it once and do it right. You are asking the right questions here!!


----------

